# 357 semi jacket bullet uses



## wibowhunt (Jun 15, 2008)

I came across some 125 grain semi jacket 357 ammo. These are not hollow points just a semi jacket bullet.
what would be the uses of these bullets? Just target shooting or would they work for self defence or hunting? I 'm new to handgunning.


----------



## mikecu (May 22, 2009)

*Semi-jacket*

That is range ammo. The tip is lead and doesn't touch the barrel.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

wibowhunt said:


> I came across some 125 grain semi jacket 357 ammo. These are not hollow points just a semi jacket bullet.
> what would be the uses of these bullets? Just target shooting or would they work for self defence or hunting? I 'm new to handgunning.


If they are commercially manufactured bullets, then the manufacturer's website or printed catalog often has a list of intended uses for each bullet weight/style. If you can't find info for your specific bullet, you could probably use the guidance for similar weight/style/construction bullets from other manufacturers' websites. However, DON'T use reloading data for other bullets unless you are a very experienced handloader.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Generally speaking, being a non-HP round means it is made more for penetration than expansion. Good for target, not so good for hunting.

Scott


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Semi jacketed soft point ammo works a lot like other defense ammo but it's a controlled expansion.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It can work for target practice, hunting or defensive purposes. There is no absolute requirement for a given style bullet for any of those functions. Suitability will be determined by how massive your target is in conjunction with your ability to place your shot.

The question is not unlike : What can you cut with a sharp 4" folding knife. Answer= Many things if it is opened prior to use.

tumbleweed


----------

